# Just for fun! Please Critique Athena!



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

(14 month Female WGSL) 

Any tips on her stack?


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm no help with the stack or overall critique.

But I love her fur. She is a pretty girl. Now I've heard a couple of things on here and I'm confused. She is long haired correct? Is there something between long and stock (I swear I read it in one of these threads)?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

No official critique here ... just want to say I LOVE her fuzzy britches.  She's beautiful.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

lauren43 said:


> I'm no help with the stack or overall critique.
> 
> But I love her fur. She is a pretty girl. Now I've heard a couple of things on here and I'm confused. She is long haired correct? Is there something between long and stock (I swear I read it in one of these threads)?
> 
> ...


Thanks I think she is beautiful. Athena is a long stock coat, meaning she has an undercoat. A long coat has no undercoat.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

CindyMDBecker said:


> No official critique here ... just want to say I LOVE her fuzzy britches.  She's beautiful.


Thanks:laugh: LOL!! "Fuzzy britches" I am totally stealing that one!!:wub:


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

what does stack mean ?


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

It is how you present your dog for critique.
check this how to out:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/critique-my-dog/94556-how-stack.html


----------



## TigervTeMar (Jan 4, 2014)

too hot to handle


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

*Any critiques??*

Anyone?


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

she looks very moderate to me, I like her a lot.
She's a lot lighter colored than most the WGSL I have seen


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

croup is a little steep
nice feminine head 
pasterns could be a bit firmer 
and thats about all i got 

btw it is a good stack but the back ground obscures some of her topline and croup
and she should be on a flat surface to fully appreciate her feet


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

my boy diesel said:


> croup is a little steep
> nice feminine head
> pasterns could be a bit firmer
> and thats about all i got
> ...


Thanks for the critique


----------

